# Puffed Up Puffer!



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

I looked over & saw this.. I only had my blackberry. sorry for the crappy photo.

It it soooo hard to catch her doing this.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats pretty cool Ben! too bad you couldn't get a better pic


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks! shes has been starting to do it more often. so i think its time to keep the camera closer to the tank. lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good idea...I've leaned to keep a camera close to the tank at all times, you just never know when a photo op is going to pop up lol


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

That is pretty darn cool.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet my mbu does it all the time


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

shes not happy your selling her !


----------

